# Morels &amp; Microbrews: Hunters Wanted



## tomriley (Mar 13, 2014)

The Brick District in Fulton, Missouri is having its 2nd annual Morels &amp; Microbrews festival. Morel hunters are wanted. We will have a licensed inspector so vendors can sell morels or mushroom related merchandise. Visitors will buy mushrooms, we will buy morels to deep fry, and remaining mushrooms, if any, will be auctioned. Event information is here: https://www.facebook.com/events/614486171961730/ and http://thebrickdistrict.tripod.com/events.html.


----------



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info, Tom! This looks like fun!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

How many pounds got auctioned last year? Any close guestimate? I would love to provide a big bunch, it sounds like a great time.


----------



## tomriley (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you all for the interest.

Last year, we had one vendor come in with morels to sell them and then our group had an auction at the end. Unfortunately, we did not track both sources, but I would say (really rough guess) 30 pounds or so. We sold out and definitely could have sold much more. Some bags of mushrooms sold for high amounts because we just had limited supply (like one bag with a few pounds selling for $60), which is why we are reaching out to more hunters this year.

With the ability to sell at a booth, then then we'll be buying some if we run out of those we'll gather to deep fry, and then an auction at the end, we think we could sell a ton. Each booth has to be approved in advance (so we can control the quality, etc of what people bring and eliminate unrelated merchandise, t-shirts, etc), but there is no charge for a booth (no flat fee, no cut of sales). I'm attaching links to a few pictures from last year's event, which was our first and this year will be bigger. If you aren't on facebook, let me know and I can email them to you or try to post them somewhere else.

https://www.facebook.com/brickdistrictfulton/photos/pb.413257098729136.-2207520000.1394894066./495984323789746/?type=3&amp;src=https%3A%2F%2Fscontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net%2Fhphotos-ash3%2Ft1.0-9%2F942161_495984323789746_908381749_n.jpg&amp;size=588%2C960&amp;fbid=495984323789746

https://www.facebook.com/brickdistrictfulton/photos/pb.413257098729136.-2207520000.1394894086./494000653988113/?type=3&amp;src=https%3A%2F%2Fscontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net%2Fhphotos-ash3%2Ft31.0-8%2F922462_494000653988113_864788329_o.jpg&amp;smallsrc=https%3A%2F%2Fscontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net%2Fhphotos-ash2%2Ft1.0-9%2F484517_494000653988113_864788329_n.jpg&amp;size=2048%2C1371&amp;fbid=494000653988113

https://www.facebook.com/brickdistrictfulton/photos/pb.413257098729136.-2207520000.1394894143./493480064040172/?type=3&amp;src=https%3A%2F%2Ffbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net%2Fhphotos-ak-ash3%2Ft1%2F65665_493480064040172_259000555_n.jpg&amp;size=960%2C720&amp;fbid=493480064040172

https://www.facebook.com/brickdistrictfulton/photos/pb.413257098729136.-2207520000.1394894143./493462457375266/?type=3&amp;src=https%3A%2F%2Ffbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net%2Fhphotos-ak-prn1%2Ft1.0-9%2F936806_493462457375266_192448348_n.jpg&amp;size=960%2C720&amp;fbid=493462457375266

I hope those links work, but I'll be glad to send any more info. Please spread the word or let me know if anyone is interested in attending.


----------



## kingsapprentice (Nov 5, 2012)

give me a call i can probably supply you with every morel you would need if the price is right i never even knew of this event last year or i would of been there 507 246 6735


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Me or several other folks I know can supply all you could need also. It does depend on the price. It also depends on whether a person is a re-seller or a picker. Picker's like me can usually let them go a little cheaper. That quality check is important after some of the pictures on this site of rotten morels that someone is going to eat. If it smells off pitch it. King's Apprentice, RJ, ,MO.SchroomMate, some others that don't even post on here could all come up with more than you need. Timing could be a problem for this spring. NOAA is predicting a late cold spring. But what do they know. We will go somewhere else and pick them anyway. KA , what is the right price? kb St. Joe, Mo


----------



## tomriley (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for the follow ups and I'll call or email Monday with more details. Our group might buy some morels if we don't pick enough to deep fry. Otherwise, anyone coming can set up a booth and sell at whatever price they want. At the end of the day, we will auction to the highest bidder. So, we don't have a set price. I can find what the vendors sold for last year. They all sold out. We will limit vendors so there's no oversupply. We think that with 500+ visitors last year and more planned this year, with a bunch of options to sell, and no cost for a booth, etc we hope it's a good deal. We might be able to guarantee some sales (especially if Missouri is too cold the week before) since we will be frying, some restaurants will be featuring morels, etc. 

Bottom line is that I think we can guarantee the best market with a packed festival and no costs, but you can set your own prices. We think 3-4 vendors spread throughout the festival would be good. We had good luck with morel-related merchandise too.

We want to increase what we offer, but are aware we need a reasonable limit of vendors so it's worth your time. With good vendors who can sell their stuff, we have a better festival--that's all we want.


----------



## ahistory (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi Tom, I was the morel vendor who was there last year. Quite an impressive event especially considering it was only your first year. I enjoyed all the good microbrews while celebrating morels. I also enjoyed that superb carved walking stick i got for having turning in the biggest morel. I look forward to this year. Please email me at [email protected] and I'll send you my phone number. 
Best,
Stan


----------



## tomriley (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi Stan.

I'm thrilled you'll be coming back. I sent you an email, but it just bounced back to me saying that address saying the address does not exist (and I just clicked on the link itself and reviewed it, so I don't think it's a typo). Could you email me at [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

sounds like you guys have the morels covered without my help. If the timing is off here, they will be growing somewhere. Can't have a morel festival without morels. A friend supplied some festivals back east with morels last year from Kansas when they had None. ahistory, never hunted with you. But I have hunted with some guys from around my parts who know you I think. Are you down around Columbia?


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

Mornin' all! Hey KB, last year when I got heat exhaustion hunting with you and NEK Hunter up in Nebraska, aHistory got there with Cap'n Brian about an hour after you left...so you were close! Both good peeps no doubt!

I hope circumstances allow me to be over in the Fulton area at that time! Love to have a beer with some of you fine folks!

In the meantime, I think I will be heading south of Atlanta Thursday to try my luck at some Georgia Morels!!!

Wish me luck ShroomMates!

Mitch


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

mitch, good luck down south, had no luck last year down there cause i was about a week early (they had a freak warmup last year early that didnt seem to affect the heart of the season). i was told to stick to creeks/ash trees which can be tricky to find amongst all the coniferous trees. i also was not expecting to have to pay to get into alot of state parks (guess were spoiled here in MO).


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

yo mitch, so me and ahistory were like two trains passing in the night huh? Hey, I was just trying to keep up with NEK on the way back. He's fast! . I was shot to heck anyway. That was a hot mother that day. Well good luck down south. I have no advice to give except have fun. You are way out of my car's range for one day's hunt, 600 miles round is about the limit. I'll be interested to hear what type of habitat they grow in down yonder because I know you will look until you find something.


----------



## joemoris (Feb 23, 2014)

I'll help get the word out on social media-I run a few low membership morel pages and do an annual event at Bush Wildlife (free public hunt) I'll let everyone I hunt with know.

I'd RSVP for myself but I have old '65 mustang that may not want to drive that far from St Louis


----------



## tomriley (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for getting the word out. I just got back from vacation, so trying to catch up with festival planning. To answer an earlier question, the Festival is in Fulton, Missouri. Vendors have to be pre-approved, but no charge. We're also limiting them to make sure there aren't too many morels or too much merchandise. Hopefully, it's a good deal for people who come down. If you are interested in being a vendor, you can check out info on the sites I posted earlier or email me at [email protected] Thanks


----------

